# Old eceltric sub featured on scince channel



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On the very day man first landed on the moon an exceptional one of a 
kind electric sub (designed by the designer of the deepest diving 
vehicle the trieste) set out on a 30 day mission with occupants sealed 
inside drifting with the gulf stream. It was an experement by nasa in 
isolated living and underwater exploration.
The kicker - it was designed for depths of 2000 ft ( military subs of 
the time usually did only 1000ft)
AND all the lead acid battteries were carried in EXTERNAL racks outside 
the pressure compartment. All leads and batteires survived through the 
whole 30 days after numerous mends were made to pin hole leaks in the 
coating neoprene which let the current leak into the surrounding 
SALTWATER.

Think about that nest time you think you can't water proof your 
batteries  .

900 lbs per sq inch at 200ft. THAT's a battery!

The name of the sub was the Ben Franklin (because he first studied the 
gulf stream.)



www.GlobalBoiling.com for daily images about hurricanes, globalwarming 
and the melting poles.

www.ElectricQuakes.com daily solar and earthquake images.


----------

